# Math problem



## New River Rat (Mar 18, 2013)

The river where, uh, my friend, “Joe” launches his boat is 40º and running at between 5200 and 5400 cfs. The wind is blowing downstream at 12 mph. The relative humidity is at 55%, barometer dropping. The boat weighs roughly 1000 pounds, and a 20 foot rope is secured from the bow eye to the trailer winch stand. The truck backs at .063 mph, floats the boat, truck accelerates to 2.8 mph. The rope snaps, sending the boat floating unrestrained downstream, roughly 20 feet from the bank. “Joe” has to wade in water 3 feet deep to rescue his boat. With all the information given, determine how small “Joe’s” ‘nads have become during this exercise.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 18, 2013)

Now this is funny.....you got me. :lol:


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 18, 2013)

If I were joe I would of had to pick up said nads off ground after seeing boat float off


----------



## Driftingrz (Mar 18, 2013)

oh man that sounds like an ordeal haha. ive always been one to push off and pull boat in by hand with a rope. till saturday when i was standing in the river loading the boat, couldnt feel my feet for 10 minutes, cant image swimming after my boat. 

might have to keep a grappling hook in the truck from now on.. or a surf rod with some heavy line hahaha


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 18, 2013)

_Given the complexity of the equation it would be impossible to solve without knowing what size Joe’s nads were before going in to the water, the water temperature and how long Joe was in the water for. However I think it’s safe to assume that Joe’s A hole was puckered up to about 1 centimeter……......... :LOL2: _


----------



## JMichael (Mar 18, 2013)

If he was going .063 mph and accelerated to 2.8 mph without switching directions, I'd guess he achieved maximum shrinkage as the truck started floating down stream after the boat.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 19, 2013)

i'm a little rusty on the plums to grapes conversion,but ithink the 3 second rule may apply.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 19, 2013)

You guys are too much......... =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 19, 2013)

trick question. the question really is "does he have a change of underwear after he pooped himself" his nads are about the size of BB's after wading.


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 20, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> assume that Joe’s A hole was puckered up to about 1 centimeter……........



"Joe" was puckered on BOTH ends that day......


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Who gives a crap about Joe's nads. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE BOAT?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 20, 2013)

Hanr3 said:


> Who gives a crap about Joe's nads. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE BOAT?
> 
> :mrgreen:


_
LMAO :LOL22: _


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 20, 2013)

Boat was returned to trailer, fish have been caught since.


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 25, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> _Given the complexity of the equation it would be impossible to solve without knowing what size Joe’s nads were before going in to the water, the water temperature and how long Joe was in the water for. However I think it’s safe to assume that Joe’s A hole was puckered up to about 1 centimeter……......... :LOL2: _



Ha that's what I was thinking... Glad said joe got his boat back


----------

